# Μόνο το "παρών" δίνουμε. Το παρόν αποκλείεται να το δώσουμε...



## nickel (Jun 1, 2009)

.. γιατί μέχρι να το δώσουμε, πάει, έφυγε, έγινε παρελθόν.

Σαν τα καλά τα στρατιωτάκια ή τους καλούς τους μαθητές που λένε «παρών», προσερχόμαστε σε εκδηλώσεις και δίνουμε το «παρών».


(Με την ευκαιρία της είδησης στο Mega, για τους μεγαλόσχημους που έδωσαν το *παρόν στη βραδιά χωρίς τσιγάρο. Αλλά και για να δούμε πώς έχει ξεπουληθεί το παρόν μας από 16.400 «έδωσαν το *παρόν» — περισσότερα οπωσδήποτε από τα «*έδωσαν το παρών*».)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 1, 2009)

Κι όμως, τα ποσοτικά στοιχεία από τον Ιστό έχουν ως εξής:
— «δίνω το παρών» [σε κάθε δυνατό τύπο του ρήματος]: *65.017*
— «δίνω το παρόν» [σε κάθε δυνατό τύπο του ρήματος]: *40.051*
Λόγος «δίνω το παρών»/«δίνω το παρόν»: *1,62*


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2009)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που έκανες τον κόπο. Είναι μια παρηγοριά...


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 1, 2009)

Καλά, δεν είναι και σπουδαίο το 1,62, αλλά σε απόλυτες τιμές κάτι γίνεται…


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Συναφώς:
- Πωλείται το παρόν οικόπεδο
- Με το παρόν έγγραφο (ή δια της παρούσης) σας γνωρίζουμε ότι...
Δεν είναι εννοιολογικά τραβηγμένα;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2009)

kostis57 said:


> Δεν είναι εννοιολογικά τραβηγμένα;


Από ποια άποψη;


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 1, 2009)

Δεν είναι εννοιολογικώς τραβηγμένα, γιατί το «παρόν» χρησιμεύει ως δείκτης του εδώ-και-τώρα της παραγωγής ή της πρόσληψης του λόγου. Το «παρόν οικόπεδο» είναι αυτό που βλέπουν οι συνομιλητές κατά την εκφορά του λόγου, το «παρόν έγγραφο» είναι αυτό το οποίο εκείνην ακριβώς την ώρα συντάσσει κάποιος ή αυτό ακριβώς που κρατά στα χέρια του κάποιος (το «ανά χείρας»), η «παρούσα» είναι η στιγμή της γλωσσικής διαμοιβής στην οποία συμμετέχουμε.

Υπ' αυτό το πρίσμα, το «δίνω το παρόν» μπορεί κάλλιστα να νομίσεις ότι αναφέρεται στο έντυπο το οποίο κρατάς την ώρα που διαβάζεις την φράση αυτή…

Wow! Far fetched…


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2009)

Πάντως, μεταφραστικά δάνεια είναι, από κάποια παλιά γαλλικά (_ces presentes_), τα αγγλικά _these presents_ και τα όμοια. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 1, 2009)

Ε, ναι, από πού δανειστήκαμε το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της γραφειοκρατικής φρασεολογίας και τυπικούρας; Από την Γαλλική…


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2009)

Στα αγγλικά όντως το these presents (to all to whom these presents shall come, π.χ.) χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα, λέγεται εξίσου και το the present agreement, document, proxy και δε συμμαζεύεται. Έχω συνηθίσει τόσο τη συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση (με το παρόν, με την παρούσα κτλ) που δε μου χτυπάει πια καθόλου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Κι εδώ που πρώτα δίνουμε το παρών (όταν συνδεόμαστε) και στη συνέχεια δίνουμε το παρόν (τον παρόντα χρόνο μας) το παρελθόν (τις πρότερες εμπειρίες και γνώσεις μας) και διαμορφώνουμε από κοινού το μέλλον μας (έστω κι αυτό το φευγαλέο εγγύς μέλλον); 
Το παρόν που ακαριαία γίνεται παρελθόν και το μέλλον που ακαριαία γίνεται παρόν. Τα πάντα όλα μας, δηλαδή!;) 
Δύσκολη έννοια ο χρόνος, η τέταρτη διάσταση· κατά πολλούς σύγχρονους θεωρητικούς φυσικούς δεν υπάρχει καν, και πού να πιάσουμε και τις ανώτερες διαστάσεις...
Λάτρης της εφ με παιχνιδιάρικη φιλοσοφική διάθεση, μετά τον τρίτο 



:)


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 2, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Δεν είναι εννοιολογικώς τραβηγμένα, γιατί το «παρόν» χρησιμεύει ως δείκτης του εδώ-και-τώρα της παραγωγής ή της πρόσληψης του λόγου. Το «παρόν οικόπεδο» είναι αυτό που βλέπουν οι συνομιλητές κατά την εκφορά του λόγου, το «παρόν έγγραφο» είναι αυτό το οποίο εκείνην ακριβώς την ώρα συντάσσει κάποιος ή αυτό ακριβώς που κρατά στα χέρια του κάποιος (το «ανά χείρας»), η «παρούσα» είναι η στιγμή της γλωσσικής διαμοιβής στην οποία συμμετέχουμε. Υπ' αυτό το πρίσμα, το «δίνω το παρόν» μπορεί κάλλιστα να νομίσεις ότι αναφέρεται στο έντυπο το οποίο κρατάς την ώρα που διαβάζεις την φράση αυτή… Wow! Far fetched…



Παρόν κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει "αυτό που είναι δίπλα, πλησίον", από το πάρειμι (παρά + ειμί), "είμαι δίπλα", δηλαδή είμαι εδώ. 

Επομένως η κύρια σημασία είναι τοπική και όχι χρονική. 

Οι παρόντες είναι αυτοί που βρίσκονται δίπλα μας, κοντά μας.

Το παρόν έγγραφο είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται μπροστά μας. 

Αν κρίνω από το λήμμα στο LSJ, θα τολμούσα να υποθέσω ότι μεταφορικά απέκτησε χρονική σημασία = παρών χρόνος, παρούσα ημέρα. Ωστόσο, ως προς το τελευταίο ίσως ο DrMoshe γνωρίζει την ιστορία του όρου καλύτερα.


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 2, 2009)

Tsialas said:


> Οι παρόντες είναι αυτοί που βρίσκονται δίπλα μας, κοντά μας.


Δηλαδή παρών = παριστάμενος


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Tsialas said:


> Παρόν κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει "αυτό που είναι δίπλα, πλησίον", από το πάρειμι (παρά + ειμί), "είμαι δίπλα", δηλαδή είμαι εδώ. Επομένως η κύρια σημασία είναι τοπική και όχι χρονική. Οι παρόντες είναι αυτοί που βρίσκονται δίπλα μας, κοντά μας.


 


kostis57 said:


> Δηλαδή παρών = παριστάμενος


Κι ακόμη πάρειμι = παράκειμαι, παρευρίσκομαι. :) Όλα από τη σημασία την τοπική («είμαι δίπλα») ξεκινάνε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

kostis57 said:


> Συναφώς:
> - Πωλείται το παρόν οικόπεδο
> - Με το παρόν έγγραφο (ή δια της παρούσης) σας γνωρίζουμε ότι...
> Δεν είναι εννοιολογικά τραβηγμένα;



Εννοιολογικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι τραβηγμένα, αλλά κουραστικά είναι σίγουρα. Τι εξυπηρετούν πλέον δεν ξέρω...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2009)

Γραμματικό λάθος («Ο *παρόν κανονισμός ισχύει από τη δημοσίευσή του στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης») σε επίσημο έγγραφο της ΥΠΑ: Κανονισμός για τη μείωση της απειλής προσκρούσεων πτηνών και ζώων σε αεροσκάφη πολιτικής αεροπορίας. Και χιλιάδες άλλα ο *παρόν κανονισμός... Κι ακόμη περισσότερα ο *παρόν...

Σχετικό νήμα μας: Οι μετοχές (όχι του Χρηματιστηρίου).


----------



## Asimenia (Dec 7, 2009)

'παρών' & 'το παρόν'
το αρχαίο ρήμα πάρειμι (παρευρίσκομαι) σημαίνει είμαι παρών.
Οι μετοχή του πάρειμι είναι: ο παρών , η παρούσα, το παρόν. 
άρα: είμαι παρών / παρούσα
σωστό είναι να λέμε: έδωσα το παρόν (το 'το' είναι άρθρο ουδέτερου γένους άρα και το 'παρόν' γράφεται με όμικρον)

Κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι επίσης σωστό να λέμε: έδωσα το 'παρών' και εδώ θέλει εισαγωγικά διότι πρέπει να ξεχωρίζει απο τη λέξη 'το παρόν', το οποίο είναι ουδέτερου γένους.

Όταν παρευρίσκονται οι άνδρες στο δικαστήριο ή στο στρατό λένε 'είμαι παρών', δίνουν δηλαδή ή εννοούν τη λέξη 'παρών'. το άρθρο 'το' που μπαίνει μπροστά απο το 'παρών' και μας μπερδεύει εκφράζει πιο πολύ μια ολόκληρη κατάσταση. 

Εμείς οι γυναίκες βέβαια θα πρέπει να λέμε και εμείς έδωσα το 'παρών' και όχι έδωσα την παρούσα
γιατί αρσενικού γένους λέξεις εκφράζουν κάτι το γενικό και αναφέρονται και στα δύο γένη, όπως 'άνθρωπος' 'φίλοι' .


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2009)

Καλώς ήρθες στα μέρη μας!



Asimenia said:


> 'σωστό είναι να λέμε: έδωσα το παρόν
> 
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι επίσης σωστό να λέμε: έδωσα το 'παρών' και εδώ θέλει εισαγωγικά



Απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση: «έδωσα το παρόν», μόνο όταν εννοείται ένα ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό (το παρόν έγγραφο, συνήθως).
Το «έδωσα το "παρών"» είναι, όπως λες, πιο ακριβές με τα εισαγωγικά (έτσι, για παράδειγμα, στο ΛΝΕΓ), αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητα τα εισαγωγικά. Υποτίθεται ότι η διαφορετική ορθογραφία αποσαφηνίζει τα πράγματα. Το σχετικό λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ:
(ως ουσ.) *(το) παρών*, η παρουσία: _Δίνω (το) ~_, παρουσιάζομαι κάπου. _Υποχρεώθηκε να δίνει ~ στην αστυνομία τρεις φορές την ημέρα_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2010)

Αντιγράφω αυτούσια (χωρίς την παραμικρή αλλαγή) μια πρόταση από την Πρόσκληση Τακτικής Γενικής Συνέλευσης του περιφερειακού τμήματος Θεσσαλίας της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Χημικών:

Η Δ.Ε. εύχεται σε όλους σας καλή χρονιά ,με υγεία και προκοπή και σας καλεί *να δηλώσετε το παρόν* σε μια κοινή προσπάθεια για την αποτελεσματική λειτουργία της Ένωσης [...]

Η αυτόματη, ασυναίσθητη αντίδρασή μου ήταν να ξανακοιτάξω τον τίτλο του εγγράφου, μήπως το "παρόν" (έγγραφο) ήταν κάποια δήλωση (μετανοίας που έπρεπε να καταθέσω. 
Ευτυχώς όμως, ήθελαν μόνο να δηλώσω παρών στη συνέλευση.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 12, 2012)

Με τη σκέψη ότι "ο παρών, η παρούσα, το παρόν" είναι μετοχή ενεστώτα πώς σχολιάζετε τη φράση "ήμουν παρών..." ; Το ΛΚΝ γράφει: "Το κόμμα μας ήταν παρόν". Νομίζω πως τα εισαγωγικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι υποχρεωτικά: _ήμουν "παρών" _ και _Το κόμμα μας ήταν "παρόν"_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Με τη σκέψη ότι "ο παρών, η παρούσα, το παρόν" είναι μετοχή ενεστώτα πώς σχολιάζετε τη φράση "ήμουν παρών..." ; Το ΛΚΝ γράφει: "Το κόμμα μας ήταν παρόν". Νομίζω πως τα εισαγωγικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι υποχρεωτικά: _ήμουν "παρών" _ και _Το κόμμα μας ήταν "παρόν"_.



Καλημέρα. Δεν έχω καταλάβει πού κολλάς. Στο ότι η μετοχή ενεστώτα χρησιμοποιείται μετά το «ήταν»; Μα τότε «ήταν παρών». Όταν ήταν, ίσχυε η ενεστωτική σημασία. Αν βάζαμε τύπο με παρελθοντική σημασία, θα ήταν σαν να λέγαμε ότι τότε ήταν... ξεπερασμένος (κάτι σαν το αγγλικό «He was a has-been» :) ).

Δηλαδή, το _παρών_ δεν δείχνει μόνο το τώρα του τώρα, αλλά και το τώρα του τότε.

Όσοι καταλάβουν τι λέω και έχουν πιει τον καφέ τους, ας το πουν καλύτερα...


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 12, 2012)

Ας πάρουμε τη φράση: ο εκτελών την εντολή.
Έχουμε α) Ο γιατρός αυτός *ήταν ο εκτελών* την εντολή, β)Ο γιατρός αυτός *είναι ο εκτελέσας *την εντολή γ)Ο γιατρός αυτός *ήταν ο εκτελέσας* την εντολή δ)Ο γιατρός αυτός εκτέλεσε την εντολή (στρωτά και όμορφα)
Βλέπεις τι θέλω να πω; ( Καταραμένες μετοχές :angry:) Παρέμπ. το β) και δ) είναι για μένα τα σωστά.
Μπορεί πάλι να έχω μπερδευτεί τελείως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Εμένα και τα τέσσερα σωστά μου φαίνονται, απλώς προσθήκη: *δεν* είναι και τα τέσσερα το ίδιο:

_α) Ο γιατρός αυτός ήταν ο εκτελών την εντολή_: κανονική αφήγηση σε παρελθοντικό χρόνο, η δράση στο παρελθόν.
_γ)Ο γιατρός αυτός ήταν ο εκτελέσας την εντολή_: κανονική αφήγηση σε παρελθοντικό χρόνο, αναφέρεται σε γεγονός στο απώτερο παρελθόν (πριν από τον χρόνο όπου διαδραματίζεται η αφήγηση).
_β) Ο γιατρός αυτός είναι ο εκτελέσας την εντολή_: αφήγηση σε ιστορικό ενεστώτα (ή περιγραφή στο παρόν). Η δράση στο παρελθόν αλλά αναφέρεται σε γεγονός που είχε συμβεί σε ακόμη απώτερο παρελθόν.
_δ)Ο γιατρός αυτός εκτέλεσε την εντολή_: μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε οποιαδήποτε από τις τρεις περιπτώσεις --καταλαβαίνουμε τι εννοεί από το συγκείμενο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Δεν έχω καταλάβει πού κολλάς. Στο ότι η μετοχή ενεστώτα χρησιμοποιείται μετά το «ήταν»; Μα τότε «ήταν παρών». Όταν ήταν, ίσχυε η ενεστωτική σημασία. Αν βάζαμε τύπο με παρελθοντική σημασία, θα ήταν σαν να λέγαμε ότι τότε ήταν... ξεπερασμένος (κάτι σαν το αγγλικό «He was a has-been» :) ).
> 
> Δηλαδή, το _παρών_ δεν δείχνει μόνο το τώρα του τώρα, αλλά και το τώρα του τότε.
> 
> Όσοι καταλάβουν τι λέω και έχουν πιει τον καφέ τους, ας το πουν καλύτερα...



Κι εγώ δεν βλέπω ποια είναι η διαφορά π.χ. με το "ήμουν στους παρευρισκόμενους". Ήμουν κάτι σε παρόντα χρόνο, την δεδομένη στιγμή. "Το σπίτι ήταν λυόμενο", "η συσκευή ήταν εντοιχιζόμενη".


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εγώ δεν βλέπω ποια είναι η διαφορά π.χ. με το "ήμουν στους παρευρισκόμενους". Ήμουν κάτι σε παρόντα χρόνο, την δεδομένη στιγμή. "Το σπίτι ήταν λυόμενο", "η συσκευή ήταν εντοιχιζόμενη".



Χμμμ, παρατήρηση (δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο): το παρευρίσκομαι δεν έχει μετοχή στο παρελθόν, το λύομαι επίσης (μιλάω για Δημοτική). Θα έπρεπε μήπως να πούμε "η συσκευή ήταν εντοιχισμένη"; Μήπως λεπτολογώ ασκόπως ή όντως υπάρχει ένα συντακτικό θεματάκι; (τουλάχιστον για τις λόγιες μετοχές)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Χμμμ, παρατήρηση (δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο): το παρευρίσκομαι δεν έχει μετοχή στο παρελθόν, το λύομαι επίσης (μιλάω για Δημοτική). Θα έπρεπε μήπως να πούμε "η συσκευή ήταν εντοιχισμένη"; Μήπως λεπτολογώ ασκόπως ή όντως υπάρχει ένα συντακτικό θεματάκι; (τουλάχιστον για τις λόγιες μετοχές)



Το λύ(ν)ομαι έχει μετοχή λυόμενος και λυμένος. Αν πεις "η συσκευή ήταν εντοιχισμένη", εννοείς ότι κάποιος την είχε εντοιχίσει, όχι ότι είχε την δυνατότητα να εντοιχιστεί. Μπορεί να μην ήταν εντοιχισμένη αλλά να ήταν εντοιχιζόμενη, όπως και να μην ήταν εντοιχιζόμενη αλλά να είχε εντοιχιστεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το λύ(ν)ομαι έχει μετοχή λυόμενος και λυμένος.


Χέλλε, ένα μυστικό, μεταξύ μας. Το λύνω έχει μετοχή μόνο το λυμένος. Δες και εδώ, αν δεν με πιστεύεις. Το υπαρκτότατο (φυσικά) λυόμενος είναι, τεχνικά και ούτως ειπείν, ««απολίθωμα»» {διπλά εισαγωγικά, οκ;} με δικό του λεξικό λήμμα. (Ανάλογα ισχύουν και στο ΛΝΕΓ.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

Ας σημειώσουμε, για να είμαστε μέσα στην επικαιρότητα, ότι όταν οι μαθητές και οι μαθήτριες ή οι βουλευτές και οι βουλευτίνες σηκώνονται κατά την ανάγνωση του καταλόγου με τα ονόματά τους, τότε φωνάζουν «Παρών» τα αρσενικά και «Παρούσα» τα θηλυκά — εκτός αν θέλουν να ψηφίσουν τον υποψήφιο πρόεδρο (ή την υποψήφια προεδρίνα), οπότε φωνάζουν το όνομα του τελευταίου/της τελευταίας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2014)

To παρούσα έχει καταργηθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό, ίσως κι από τότε που πήγαινα σχολείο. Μόνο εγώ το λέω πλέον...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2014)

Άκουσα ξανά τώρα τον ΠτΒ να ανακοινώνει το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας για τον ΠτΔ: «165 ψήφισαν "Σταύρο Δήμα" και 135 *ψήφισαν* "Παρών".» Συνεπώς, το «Παρών» χρησιμοποιείται εδώ (τουλάχιστον από τον ΠτΒ) σαν μπαλαντέρ, σαν το υποθετικό όνομα κάποιου που ονομάζεται «Παρών».


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Όπως λέμε «οι μαθητές» και εννοούμε και τις μαθήτριες, έτσι το είπε και ο πρόεδρος. Δεν ψηφίζουν κάποιον που λέγεται «Παρών», ψήφισαν λέγοντας «Παρών» (και «Παρούσα» όσες θυμούνταν τα ελληνικά του σχολείου).

Το να σηκώνεται μια κυρία και να φωνάζει «Παρών» είναι εξίσου λάθος με το να λέει «Ήμουνα παρών σε όλη τη διαδικασία».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Όπως λέμε «οι μαθητές» και εννοούμε και τις μαθήτριες, έτσι το είπε και ο πρόεδρος. Δεν ψηφίζουν κάποιον που λέγεται «Παρών», ψήφισαν λέγοντας «Παρών» (και «Παρούσα» όσες θυμούνταν τα ελληνικά του σχολείου).
> 
> Το να σηκώνεται μια κυρία και να φωνάζει «Παρών» είναι εξίσου λάθος με το να λέει «Ήμουνα παρών σε όλη τη διαδικασία».


Δεν διαφωνώ, απλώς είναι ένα δείγμα της αποξένωσης αυτών των γραμματικών τύπων από την καθημερινή γλώσσα. Αλλιώς, θα έλεγε «δήλωσαν την παρουσία τους» (αυτά είναι σωστά ελληνικά κτγμ).


----------



## rogne (Dec 19, 2014)

Ακούγοντας την ψηφοφορία στη Βουλή απ' το ραδιόφωνο, θυμάμαι πως η Κουντουρά φώναξε "παρούσα" και το προεδρείο τη διόρθωσε επαναλαμβάνοντας "παρών".


----------



## sarant (Dec 19, 2014)

Και όχι μόνο η Κουντουρά. Και η Ξουλίδου, ίσως και η Παπαρήγα. 

O κανονισμός πάντως λέει μόνο Παρών.


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2014)

...
Τι, δεν έχει πρόβλεψη ο κανονισμός για βουλεύτριες; 

Καλά που δε γράφει: «παρών και ξουρισμένος». «Παρών»: το νέο κόμμα, με κάμποσες έδρες πριν καν συσταθεί.


----------



## sarant (Dec 19, 2014)

Αρθρο 140, παρ. 6:
6. H oνoμαστική ψηφoφoρία για την εκλoγή Πρoέδρoυ της Δημoκρατίας διεξάγεται πάντoτε με oνoμαστική κλήση. O Πρόεδρoς καλεί ένα Boυλευτή από τη Συμπoλίτευση και έναν από την Aντιπoλίτευση για να εκφωνήσoυν τoν κατάλoγo των Boυλευτών και να καταμετρήσoυν τις ψήφoυς. Kάθε Boυλευτής μετά την oνoμαστική κλήση τoυ αναφέρει τo όνoμα της πρoτίμησής τoυ, ενώ oι ψηφoλέκτες σημειώνoυν, καθένας χωριστά, την ψήφo κάθε Boυλευτή. Boυλευτές πoυ δεν επιθυμoύν να εκφράσoυν την πρoτίμησή τoυς υπέρ oρισμένoυ πρoσώπoυ δηλώνoυν «παρών». Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν επιτρέπεται αιτιoλόγηση της ψήφoυ. To άρθρo 72 παρ. 8 εφαρμόζεται αναλόγως.


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2014)

...
Άρα ο κανονισμός χρησιμοποιεί το επίκοινο αρσενικό κι αυτό ερμηνεύεται στενά, μονολιθικά, από τα αρμόδια όργανα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2014)

sarant said:


> Αρθρο 140, παρ. 6:
> 6. H oνoμαστική ψηφoφoρία για την εκλoγή Πρoέδρoυ της Δημoκρατίας διεξάγεται πάντoτε με oνoμαστική κλήση. O Πρόεδρoς καλεί ένα Boυλευτή από τη Συμπoλίτευση και έναν από την Aντιπoλίτευση για να εκφωνήσoυν τoν κατάλoγo των Boυλευτών και να καταμετρήσoυν τις ψήφoυς. Kάθε Boυλευτής μετά την oνoμαστική κλήση τoυ αναφέρει τo όνoμα της πρoτίμησής τoυ, ενώ oι ψηφoλέκτες σημειώνoυν, καθένας χωριστά, την ψήφo κάθε Boυλευτή. Boυλευτές πoυ δεν επιθυμoύν να εκφράσoυν την πρoτίμησή τoυς υπέρ oρισμένoυ πρoσώπoυ δηλώνoυν «παρών». Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν επιτρέπεται αιτιoλόγηση της ψήφoυ. To άρθρo 72 παρ. 8 εφαρμόζεται αναλόγως.



Όλο το άρθρο αναφέρεται μόνο σε άντρες. Όλα σε αρσενικό γένος είναι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλο το άρθρο αναφέρεται μόνο σε άντρες. Όλα σε αρσενικό γένος είναι.


Ακριβώς. Έτσι γράφω κι εγώ: όλα αρσενικά (και «σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν...».  ).

Τώρα, αν ο Τραγάκης άκουγε «παρούσα» και επαναλάμβανε «παρών», δεν το έκανε σαν διόρθωση αλλά έλεγε σε ποια στήλη θα γράψει την ψήφο.


----------



## hellex (Dec 20, 2014)

Καθώς και εμένα με προβλημάτισε η διόρθωση του προεδρείου και η αναγραφή στον υπότιτλο της αναμετάδοσης (ΔΗΜΑΣ, ΠΑΡΩΝ), θέλω να εκφράσω τον ακόλουθο προβληματισμό. 
Μήπως η ψηφοφορία της εκλογής Προέδρου Δημοκρατίας δεν έχει την έννοια απουσιολογίου, αλλά ο νομοθέτης εννοεί ότι θα πρέπει στη μία περίπτωση οι βουλευτές να δηλώσουν την προτίμησή τους ως προς το όνομα του υποψηφίου (πχ ο Βαγγελάκης ή η Ελενίτσα) και στην έτερη τη βούλησή τους ότι επιθυμούν να συνεχιστεί το παρόν καθεστώς δηλαδή η κατάσταση κατά την οποία δεν έχουμε πρόεδρο δημοκρατίας; Έτσι η επιλογή έγκειται στο "ΔΗΜΑΣ" ή "το παρόν καθεστώς". 
Χάριν οικονομίας στο χρόνο της συνεδρίασης, οι βουλευτές δεν λένε "ψηφίζω το παρόν καθεστώς", όπου υφίσταται ο θεσμός του προέδρου Δημοκρατίας δηλαδή η θέση, αλλά αναζητείται το όνομα αυτού. Η όλη φράση αντικαθίσταται λέγοντας τη λέξη "παρών". 
Άλλωστε, το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας υπολογίζεται επί του συνολικού αριθμού των βουλευτών ανεξαρτήτως αν εκείνες/οι είναι παρούσες/παρόντες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Εκτός από τον Σαραντάκο στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του, καταπιάστηκε με το θέμα και η Τασούλα Καραϊσκάκη στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/796540/op...tikh/kyria-onoma-oysiastikon-genoys-arsenikoy

Ε​​κατόν τριάντα πέντε βουλευτές στην προχθεσινή πρώτη ψηφοφορία για την ανάδειξη Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας φώναξαν «παρών». Μεταξύ αυτών, 38 βουλευτίνες. Και έβλεπες το ασύμβατο, γυναίκες να σηκώνονται και να φωνάζουν «παρών» και όχι «παρούσα». Μία-δύο είπαν «παρούσα», που διορθώθηκε πάραυτα σε «παρών» από τον Ιορδάνη Τζαμτζή. Η απάντηση στα σποραδικά σχολιάκια (μολονότι δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που βουλευτίνες σε ψηφοφορίες φωνάζουν «παρών»); Είναι ο Κανονισμός της Βουλής! «Οποιος βουλευτής δεν επιθυμεί να εκφράσει την προτίμησή του υπέρ ορισμένου προσώπου δηλώνει “παρών”». Ωστόσο λέμε, π.χ., το αποτέλεσμα που ανακοινώθηκε ήταν οι ψήφοι των βουλευτών που επέλεξαν Σταύρο Δήμα ενώ οι υπόλοιποι υπολογίστηκαν ως «παρόντες». Λέμε «παρόντες» όχι «παρών». Παρών, μετοχή ενεστώτα του πάρειμι (είμαι παρών, παρευρίσκομαι), που βεβαίως κλίνεται. Το «παρών» δεν είναι κάποιος δυσερμήνευτος ή ανεξιχνίαστος όρος. Εννοεί αυτό που σημαίνει, παρών, παρούσα, παρόντες, παρούσες. Και αυτό διότι «αρνητική ψήφος δεν προβλέπεται. Ο Κανονισμός με αυτόν τον τρόπο προστατεύει το πρόσωπο του υποψηφίου Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας, αλλά και τους βουλευτές από το να έχουν εκφραστεί αρνητικά για εκείνον, εάν τελικώς εκλεγεί».

Παντελώς αξιοπερίεργο το ότι η Βουλή, το κατώφλι της οποίας έχουν διαβεί τόσοι και τόσοι υπέρμαχοι της ισότητας των φύλων, κυρίως και ανελλιπώς, δεν έχει προβεί στην αυτονόητη διόρθωση τα τελευταία 61 χρόνια – ως γνωστόν, από το 1953 υπάρχει γυναίκα στα έδρανά της (πρώτη, η Ελένη Σκούρα)...

(Συνέχεια στην Καθημερινή)

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν υπάρχει παράλειψη στον Κανονισμό: δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέτει συνεχώς λέξεις για να δείξει ότι υπάρχουν και βουλευτίνες. Όπως θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι δεν χρειάζεται στην πρόταση: «Κάθε πρωί, μετά την προσευχή, ο επιμελητής διάβαζε ένα-ένα τα ονόματα των μαθητών και όσοι βρίσκονταν στην τάξη σηκώνονταν και έλεγαν “Παρών”». Θα εμπλουτιστεί αν προσθέσουμε « — και “παρούσα” οι μαθήτριες»; Ή θα φανεί γελοία υπερβολή;

Ούτε θεωρώ διόρθωση το «παρών» που φώναζε ο Τζαμτζής, αν και αυτό δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να το μάθουμε τώρα, κατόπιν εορτής. Απλώς θα περιμένουμε την Τρίτη να δούμε τι θα γίνει: Θα αυξηθούν τα «Παρούσα»; Θα ξαναλέει «Παρών» ο ψηφολέκτης;


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2014)

...
*Caesar non supra grammaticos*

In English: Caesar is not superior to the grammarians.

I thought this saying would make a good follow-up to yesterday's proverb which also invoked the privileges of Caesar. Yesterday's proverb was about the claims of God and the claims of Caesar. Today's proverb is about the competing claims of Caesar and the rules of grammar - with the rules of grammar coming out on top.

This particular Latin saying dates to a legendary incident at the Council of Constance in 1414. The Holy Roman Emperor Sigismund used the word _schisma_, "schism," as if it were a feminine noun. As a matter of fact, the word is neuter in gender. It is a borrowing from Greek, and like other Greek words ending in -ma, it is neuter (that's how you end up with "il problema" in modern Italian).

Members of the Council explained to Sigismund that he had made a mistake, but Sigismund declared that, because he was the Holy Roman Emperor, the word _schisma_ would now be a feminine noun, even if it had been a neuter noun previously.

A certain archbishop then rose to his feet and declared, _Caesar non supra grammaticos_, "Caesar is not superior to the grammarians." Consequently, the word _schisma_ remains neuter in gender.


There's a similar incident recorded about the Roman emperor Tiberius, as recorded in the history written by Cassius Dio:

The following year Gaius Caecilius and Lucius Flaccus received the title of consuls. And when some brought Tiberius money at the beginning of the year, he would not accept it and published an edict regarding this very practice, in which he used a word that was not Latin. After thinking it over at night he sent for all who were experts in such matters, for he was extremely anxious to have his diction irreproachable. Thereupon one Ateius Capito declared: "Even if no one has previously used this expression, yet now because of you we shall all cite it as an example of classical usage." But a certain Marcellus replied: "You, Caesar, can confer Roman citizenship upon men, but not upon words." And the emperor did this man no harm for his remark, in spite of its extreme frankness.

​Sigismund could take a lesson from Tiberius here!


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2014)

Από τη συζήτηση στα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου τσιμπάω αυτό το ευτράπελο:

Κάποτε πήγα να πιάσω δουλειά σ’ έναν Οργανισμό. Είχαμε πετύχει περίπου 20 άτομα. Παρουσιαστήκαμε στο γραφείο του Αρχικατέργαρου και η γραμματέας του μέσα σε κατανυκτική ατμόσφαιρα μάς ανακοίνωσε ότι θα διαβάσει τον κατάλογο επιτυχόντων αλφαβητικά και έπρεπε όποιος ακούει τ’ όνομά του να φωνάζει «παρών». Άρχισε λοιπόν να εκφωνεί με πολύ επίσημο ύφος τα ονόματά μας. Οι πρώτες 5-6 επιτυχούσες έτυχε να είναι γυναίκες, που φυσικά απαντούσαν: «Παρούσα!».
Ο 7ος ήταν άντρας. Ένας ταλαίπωρος, ψαρωμένος και ζαλισμένος από την επιτυχία μακροχρόνια άνεργος με ένα εμφανώς δανεικό γραβατοσάκακο. Μόλις άκουσε τ’ όνομά του, δίστασε προς στιγμή, πήρε ένα αμήχανο χαμόγελο και ψέλλισε: «…Παρούσος!»

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/12/20/meze-147/#comment-260722


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2014)

Γενικότερη είναι μάλλον η αμηχανία με τους παρόντες. 
Θυμάμαι όταν πήγαινα αγγλικά μας διάβαζε τα ονόματά μας η δασκάλα και έπρεπε να απαντήσουμε present. To οποίο θεωρείται πλέον παλιομοδίτικο, λέει, αλλά εμένα μου έχει γίνει συνήθεια από την πολλή επανάληψη σε μικρή ηλικία, κι όποτε με φωνάζουν αυτό λέω. 
FFW Λονδίνο 2014 (και άλλες περιπτώσεις), να διαβάζω κατάλογο με ονόματα και να απαντάνε οι (Άγγλοι) παρόντες με όλων των ειδών τα ηχητικά εφφέ και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση (όταν δεν μουγκρίζουν) λένε κι ένα here.


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι μας διαφεύγει κάτι σε αυτή τη συζήτηση. Το «παρών» που εκφωνούν οι βουλευτές* δεν είναι ψήφος. Είναι άρνηση ψήφου. Όσοι* θέλουν να ψηφίσουν ψηφίζουν εκφωνώντας δυνατά, για να ακουστεί το όνομα του υποψήφιου* που προτιμούν. Όσοι* δεν θέλουν να ψηφίσουν δεν ψηφίζουν, και απλά δηλώνουν την παρουσία τους, οι μεν κύριοι λέγοντας «παρών», οι δε κυρίες λέγοντας «παρούσα».


* Δεν πρόσθεσα «και οι βουλευτίνες», θα ήταν σχολαστικισμός
* Δεν πρόσθεσα «και όσες», θα ήταν σχολαστικισμός
* Δεν πρόσθεσα «ή της υποψήφιας», θα ήταν σχολαστικισμός
* Δεν πρόσθεσα «και όσες», θα ήταν σχολαστικισμός

Δαεμάνε (#42) εξαιρετικό το εύρημα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2014)

Να δούμε με την ευκαιρία και ένα άλλο κλισεδάκι, ένα σύμπλοκο, το «*ωσεί παρών*».

Να εδώ ένας που ξέρει αλλά φοβάται να το κλίνει:

Υπάρχει, όμως, και η άλλη πλευρά. Υπάρχει το πανεπιστήμιο των ιπταμένων καθηγητών, των καθηγητών των παρόντων, των "ωσεί παρών", υπάρχει το πανεπιστήμιο των μεταγραφών οι οποίες οδηγούνται στη δικαστική διαδικασία.
http://www.parliament.gr/UserFiles/a08fc2dd-61a9-4a83-b09a-09f4c564609d/01_10_97.txt

Φυσικά, μπορούσε (ή, μάλλον, έπρεπε) να πει «των “ωσεί παρόντων”».

Ο άλλος κύριος ξέρει να το κλίνει και σε άλλα γένη:

ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ (Άννα Μπενάκη-Ψαρούδα): Επειδή έχουμε λίγο χρόνο, έως ότου λάβει το λόγο ο Πρόεδρος του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ., μπορούμε να δώσουμε το λόγο —ο τυχερός ποιος είναι;— στον κ. Χατζημιχάλη. 
(Χειροκροτήματα από την πτέρυγα του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ.)
ΦΩΤΗΣ ΧΑΤΖΗΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ: Ευχαριστώ πολύ, κυρία Πρόεδρε.
Κυρίες και κύριοι συνάδελφοι, είμαι ο τυχερός πράγματι να κλείσω από την πλευρά των συναδέλφων Βουλευτών αυτή τη διαδικασία. Είμαι διπλά τυχερός, γιατί πριν από λίγο ακούσαμε την Υπουργό Παιδείας να αναφέρεται στην Εθνική Αντιπροσωπεία και να μη λέει αυτό που θα περίμενε, όχι μόνο η εκπαιδευτική κοινότητα και οι φοιτητές, αλλά όλος ο ελληνικός λαός, την προοπτική της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης στη χώρα μας.
Κυρία Υπουργέ, αναφερθήκατε στους *παρόντες* και στους *απόντες* αυτής της διαδικασίας. Πρέπει να πω ότι, εκτός από τους παρόντες και τους απόντες, υπάρχουν οι *ωσεί παρόντες* και επί τρία χρόνια στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας είστε *ωσεί παρούσα*.
http://www.parliament.gr/UserFiles/a08fc2dd-61a9-4a83-b09a-09f4c564609d/end070204.txt


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2014)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κανένας από τους βουλευτές (ή τις βουλευτίνες) δεν πήρε χαμπάρι ότι κάποιοι ασχολούνται με το αν οι βουλευτίνες λένε «Παρών» ή «Παρούσα». Υποθέτω ότι ασχολούνται με πιο σοβαρά πράγματα, όπως με το ποιοι ανεξάρτητοι βουλευτές δεν ψήφισαν «Παρών» και γιατί ο Ψαριανός μύριζε το παλτό της Μακρή.

Δεν ήμουν στον υπολογιστή το μεσημέρι της Τρίτης, που ψήφιζαν για δεύτερη φορά, αλλά βρήκα το βιντεάκι της ψηφοφορίας εδώ και αφιέρωσα δέκα λεπτά. 

Η αμηχανία αρχίζει με αυτά που διαβάζει ο πρόεδρος της Βουλής (ο Μεϊμαράκης) δίνοντας τις σχετικές οδηγίες:

Κάθε Βουλευτής που θα ακούει το όνομά του, θα εγείρεται από τη θέση του και θα αναφέρει ευκρινώς και δυνατά την προτίμησή του, δηλαδή το όνομα του προτεινομένου ως υποψηφίου Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας *ή τη δήλωση «παρών»* (1η ψηφοφορία) / *ή την επιλογή του «παρόντος»* (2η ψηφοφορία). [...] 
Στο τέλος της ψηφοφορίας οι ψηφολέκτες θα συγκεντρώσουν από τις ειδικές στήλες, στις οποίες διακρίνεται ο ονομαστικός κατάλογος της ψηφοφορίας, το εξαγόμενο αποτέλεσμα ως προς τον προτεινόμενο, καθώς και *τις ψήφους με την ένδειξη «παρών»* και αφού υπογράψουν τον κατάλογο που επέχει θέση Πρακτικού, θα τον παραδώσουν στον Πρόεδρο του Σώματος για την ανακοίνωση του αποτελέσματος.

Αυτή η «επιλογή του παρόντος» μπάζει. Καλύτερα «την επιλογή “Παρών”».

Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότερες βουλευτίνες είπαν «Παρούσα», αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς ο ψηφολέκτης Τζαμτζής τα ισοπέδωνε όλα σε «Παρών». Κωνσταντοπούλου, Κουντουρά, Βαλαβάνη είπαν «Παρούσα», ενώ Ζαρούλια και Παπαρήγα είπαν «Παρών». Πρωτοτύπησε η κ. Θεανώ Φωτίου, που είπε «Ψηφίζω το “παρών”». Πονηρό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2014)

Πολλές κυρίες είπαν αυτή τη φορά «Παρούσα» και μία μάλιστα, το συνόδευσε με σχόλιο: «Μάθετε γραμματική!» Ο Σούπερδαν όμως ανταπάντησε: «Παρών! Εσείς να μάθετε γραμματική!»


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ναι, δεν άντεξα να ακούσω όλο το βιντεάκι. Γράφει σχετικά και ο Σαραντάκος:

Κατά τα άλλα, στη σημερινή ψηφοφορία, εξαιτίας και του θορύβου που έγινε τις προηγούμενες μέρες, πάρα πολλές βουλευτίνες που δεν ψήφισαν Δήμα απαντούσαν ευθαρσώς «παρούσα», ωστόσο ο ψηφολέκτης, ο κ. Τζαμτζής, αντεκφωνούσε «παρών». Η μπούρκα του κανονισμού, βλέπετε. Και όταν η βουλεύτρια Σερρών Αφροδίτη Σταμπουλή επέμεινε να καταχωρηθεί η ψήφος της ως «παρούσα», ο κ. Τζαμτζής τής απάντησε σκαιά: «Να μάθετε γραμματική». Μπορεί ο κ. Τζαμτζής να έχει διακριθεί στην έρευνα στον τομέα της παρασκευής παξιμαδιών από εναλλακτικές πρώτες ύλες, αλλά εδώ κάνει λάθος. Αν κάτι επιβάλλει τη χρήση του τύπου Παρών ως δήλωση της ψήφου, αυτό δεν είναι ασφαλώς η γραμματική, αλλά ο Κανονισμός της Βουλής. Η γραμματική αναδεικνύει το φύλο, ο κανονισμός φοράει τη μπούρκα.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/12/24/180-168/

Τι ωραία που θα ήταν να μάλωναν οι βουλευτές μας (και οι βουλευτίνες μας) για γραμματική... (Θα μου πείτε ότι δεν ξέρουν από γραμματική. Γιατί, ξέρουν από τ' άλλα για τα οποία μαλώνουν;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Τι ωραία που θα ήταν να μάλωναν οι βουλευτές μας (και οι βουλευτίνες μας) για γραμματική... (Θα μου πείτε ότι δεν ξέρουν από γραμματική. Γιατί, ξέρουν από τ' άλλα για τα οποία μαλώνουν; )


Τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι, τα της συγκλήτου τη συγκλήτω και τα των γραμματικών τοις γραμματικοίς.


----------



## hellex (Dec 25, 2014)

> Αν κάτι επιβάλλει τη χρήση του τύπου Παρών ως δήλωση της ψήφου, αυτό δεν είναι ασφαλώς η γραμματική, αλλά ο Κανονισμός της Βουλής.


Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος διαβάζει τα πρακτικά της συγκεκριμένης συνεδρίασης, χρόνια μετά. Ας αναρωτηθούμε ποιό θα είναι το συμπέρασμά του σχετικά για τη συγκεκριμένη ψηφοφορία σχετικά με την γνώμη των απόντων βουλευτών, ανεξαρτήτως φύλου; Αρνήθηκαν να ψηφίσουν, αρνήθηκαν την ψήφο στο συγκεκριμένο πρόεδρο, απλά αρνούνται την παρουσία τους στη διαδικασία ενώ ψηφίζουν τον Πρόεδρο ή κάτι άλλο αφού δεν επιτρέπεται η αιτιολόγηση της ψήφου;
Μπορούν δηλαδή οι βουλευτές και οι βουλεύτριες να ψηφίσουν ΔΗΜΑΣ ή ΠΑΡΩΝ και με επιστολή; Θα δεχόταν αυτήν την εκδοχή το Προεδρείο της Βουλής, σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό;
Υποψιάζομαι πως όχι.
"Συν τοις άλλοις" το "παρών" στον κανονισμό της Βουλής είναι εντός εισαγωγικών. Πόσες εκφράσεις εντός εισαγωγικών κλίνονται κατά το γένος τους;

```

```


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2014)

Στην ψηφοφορία συμμετείχαν 299 βουλευτές, καθώς απουσίασε η βουλευτής των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων Μαρία Κόλλια Τσαρουχά. Η τελευταία με επιστολή της δηλώνει ότι *αν ήταν παρούσα θα ψήφιζε «παρών»*. Η επιστολή αποτελεί πρόθεση ψήφου και δεν μετρά στο αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας.
http://gr.euronews.com/2014/12/23/z...a-gia-anadeiksei-proedrou-dimokratias-ellada/

Ωστόσο:

Άρθρο 70Α: Ψήφος των Βουλευτών που βρίσκονται σε αποστολή της Κυβέρνησης ή της Βουλής στο εξωτερικό
Οι Βουλευτές που βρίσκονται σε αποστολή της Κυβέρνησης ή της Βουλής στο εξωτερικό μπορούν να μετέχουν στις ψηφοφορίες, όταν είναι ονομαστικές, καθώς και όταν απαιτείται ειδική πλειοψηφία για τη λήψη απόφασης, με επιστολή ή τηλεομοιοτυπία που φέρουν την υπογραφή τους και αντίστοιχη μνεία του θέματος. [...]
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Vouli-ton-Ellinon/Kanonismos-tis-Voulis/article-70a/

Με άλλα λόγια, βουλεύτρια σε κυβερνητική αποστολή θα μπορούσε να ψηφίσει ωσεί παρούσα, και να ψηφίσει «Παρών» ή «Παρούσα» — εν προκειμένω, μάλλον «Σταύρος Δήμας».


----------



## hellex (Dec 25, 2014)

Παράλειψή μου να ευχηθώ Χαρούμενα Χριστούγεννα.
Καλά Χριστούγεννα για όλους μας.



> Η επιστολή αποτελεί πρόθεση ψήφου και δεν μετρά στο αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας.
> Οι Βουλευτές που βρίσκονται σε αποστολή της Κυβέρνησης ή της Βουλής στο εξωτερικό



Συζητάμε παράλληλα με τη γραμματική πολύ ιδιαίτερα νομικά ζητήματα. Έτσι, μη έχοντας την ανάλογη ιδιότητα δύναμαι μόνο να αμφισβητώ τα γραφόμενα με ερωτήματα.
Το άρθρο 140.6 του κανονισμού της βουλής προβλέπει ψήφο σε υποψήφιο ή "παρών" και όχι έτερη επιλογή . 
Δύναται το ειδικό (140.6) να ακυρώνεται ως προς τις προβλέψεις του από το γενικό (70Α), εφόσον η επιστολική ψήφος ΔΗΜΑΣ ή ΠΑΡΩΝ δεν προσμετράται στα ΠΑΡΩΝ ή ΔΗΜΑΣ ; 
Δηλαδή, 
αν συμβεί η ανάγκη ή η υποχρέωση να στείλει η βουλή βουλευτές ή βουλεύτριες που θα ψήφιζαν ΔΗΜΑ στο εξωτερικό για εργασίες της βουλής δικαιούται να τους αφαιρεί το δικαίωμα προσμέτρησης της ψήφου τους από μια τόσο σημαντική ψηφοφορία; 
αν σας καθυστερήσω στο φανάρι και δεν προλάβετε να ψηφίσετε μπορώ να σας αφαιρέσω το δικαίωμα σας από μια τόσο σημαντική ψηφοφορία; 
αν είστε ετοιμόγεννη την ημέρα της ψηφοφορίας ή με πολύ υψηλό πυρετό ο νομοθέτης θα σας απαγορεύσει εκείνη την ημέρα να ψηφίσετε; Τόσο ευάλωτη είναι μια ψηφοφορία εκλογής Προέδρου Δημοκρατίας;
Η έκφραση "παρών" δίνει τέτοιες ευάλωτες ερμηνείες στην ψηφοφορία του Προέδρου Δημοκρατίας;


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2014)

Το «παρών» δηλώνει ουδετερότητα:

Άρθρο 72: Ονομαστική ψηφοφορία
6. Κάθε Βουλευτής μετά την ονομαστική κλήση του εκφράζει την προτίμησή του με “ναι”, “όχι”, ή “παρών”, ενώ οι ψηφολέκτες σημειώνουν, καθένας χωριστά, την ψήφο κάθε Βουλευτή.
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Vouli-ton-Ellinon/Kanonismos-tis-Voulis/article-72/

Υπάρχει λόγος που στην ψηφοφορία για πρόεδρο διάλεξαν το «παρών» για να δηλώσει τη μη θετική ψήφο. Γενικώς το «παρών» σημαίνει ότι είμαι εδώ, δεν είμαι απών, ψηφίζω, αλλά δεν δίνω ούτε θετική ούτε αρνητική ψήφο. 

Η ουσία είναι ότι το να πεις «παρούσα» δεν συνιστά λόγο ακύρωσης — τουλάχιστον όσο υπάρχουν Τζαμτζήδες να δρουν ως ισοπεδωτικά φίλτρα. Αν πάλι είσαι βουλευτής και πεις «παρούσα», δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς θα αντιδρούσαν το σώμα, ο ψηφολέκτης ή οι ερμηνευτές του Κανονισμού. 

Καλές γιορτές. Πάντα αυτά να είναι τα προβλήματά μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2014)

Δεν είναι αυτά τα πρόβληματά μας με την εκλογή προέδρου, εν προκειμένω, αλλά καλύτερα να συζητάμε αυτά.

Καλές γιορτές!


----------



## hellex (Dec 25, 2014)

> Υπάρχει λόγος που στην ψηφοφορία για πρόεδρο διάλεξαν το «παρών» για να δηλώσει τη μη θετική ψήφο. Γενικώς το «παρών» σημαίνει ότι είμαι εδώ, δεν είμαι απών, ψηφίζω, αλλά δεν δίνω ούτε θετική ούτε αρνητική ψήφο.


Ναι, είμαι εδώ αλλά με ποιόν τρόπο είμαι; Μπορώ να ψηφίσω με επιστολική ψήφο ή με πληρεξούσιο;

Το ειδικό άρθρο 140.6 αναφέρεται και στον τρόπο που οι ψηφολέκτες σημειώνουν όχι μόνο στις δυνατότητες επιλογών που έχουν οι βουλευτές και οι βουλεύτριες στη διάρκεια της συνεδρίασης, εφόσον βέβαια είναι παρών/παρούσες (ψυχή, σώματι και πνεύμα). Γι' αυτό, αυτό το "παρών" είναι έκφραση.
Συμφωνώ ότι οι βουλευτές και οι βουλεύτριες ψηφίζουν κατά το πνεύμα των διατάξεων του άρ. 72.6 του κανονισμού, δηλαδή έχουν τρεις επιλογές βούλησης (ναι, όχι, παρών/απών).

Ζητείται δηλαδή στους ψηφολέκτες να σημειώνουν τις τρεις επιλογές βούλησης κάθε βουλευτή/βουλεύτριας ως δύο. Και επειδή κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδιανόητο, παρεμβαίνει ο πρόεδρος της βουλής στο διαχωρισμό αυτόν.
Και πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι το πραγματικό πρόβλημα δηλαδή ότι μη αιτιολογημένα σημειώνονται οι τρεις βουλήσεις ως δύο και όχι ότι δεν προβλέπεται γραμματικώς το φύλο όλων των βουλευτών. Ανάλογη ασάφεια εμφανίζεται γενικότερα στη νομοθεσία μας.

Γι' αυτό, αυτό το αμφιλεγόμενο "παρών", του 140.6, το βρίσκουν όλοι μπροστά τους είτε σήμερα είναι αντιπολίτευση είτε αύριο κυβέρνηση και αντιστρόφως. Και σήμερα περισσότερο από ποτέ χρειάζεται συναίνεση να βελτιωθούν αρκετά στην Ελλάδα. 
Την ίδια συναίνεση που χρειάζεται και η ευάλωτη διαδικασία εκλογής Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας , για να αιτιολογηθεί επαρκώς και μονοσήμαντα με ανάλογο άρθρο αυτή η πράξη του προεδρείου της βουλής δηλαδή το γιατί η μοναδική απούσα δεν θα πρέπει να προσμετράται "παρών" ή όνομα υποψήφιου καίτοι στέλνει επιστολική ψήφο αλλά να καταγράφεται "απών" διότι, προς το παρόν δεν επιβαρύνεται το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας αισθητά ώστε και να μετατρέπεται και να έχει αντίρρηση σ' αυτή την πράξη το σώμα της Βουλής.


----------

